# Dealing with puppy energy



## maverick9465 (Apr 28, 2017)

Our 14-week-old pup is not short on energy despite daily walks, lots of running in yard and daily mental stimulation (commands, searching for hidden treats). We can't take our eyes off for a second or he'll be getting into mischief. The ONLY time he settles is in his crate. Is this normal and just a phase? Ideas on how to deal with his energy?


----------



## dodge (Mar 13, 2017)

Our pup, Dodger, is two weeks younger than yours. We offer plenty of exercise and mental stimulation to Dodger as well, but he can really seem like an overstimulated toddler at times. If a walk or training session doesn't calm our puppy, we often leash him when he is unable to settle indoors. It is a great way for us to keep a close eye on him. He usually settles right away, often sleeping on the feet of the leash holder.


----------



## maverick9465 (Apr 28, 2017)

Thank you! Good to hear that Beau is not an exception to the rule. We've found that crating him when his energy is through the roof helps him calm down. Like your Dodger, he will generally fall asleep as soon as he's in there. I was just worried that crating him too much might be contributing to the over stimulation.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Our boy is a year old and will not just lay down to settle unless it is bedtime, or is in his crate, or if given the command to lay and stay. But he is up and ready to go like lightening if he even close to suspects someone is going outside.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick9465 (Apr 28, 2017)

MikoMN said:


> Our boy is a year old and will not just lay down to settle unless it is bedtime, or is in his crate, or if given the command to lay and stay. But he is up and ready to go like lightening if he even close to suspects someone is going outside.


At a year old is he still trying to chew everything in sight? I'm ok if he's active and exploring, but it's the chewing that makes it so we can't take our eyes off him.


----------



## dodge (Mar 13, 2017)

maverick9465 said:


> At a year old is he still trying to chew everything in sight? I'm ok if he's active and exploring, but it's the chewing that makes it so we can't take our eyes off him.


The chewing is insane with Dodger currently. More than once we have caught him with a mouthful of expensive hand-dyed quilting fabric. He has tons of chew toys as well as his much-loved beef tracheas and bully sticks, but the allure of fancy quilting cotton is like a siren song for our sweet pup.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

We lost many of the kids toys in the first couple months. We worked on the "leave it" command. After he got that understanding we always rewarded with something he could chew/tug. Don't underestimate how rewarding tug of war can be with your pup. After a while he just kind of learned what he could and couldn't have. He will have a new stuffed toy shredded in five minutes still, but is pretty good to stick to his toys. (And the occasional Lego)

Here is a link for help on leave it. He has a few videos on puppy biting. He is very "positive" in his teaching. And very treat based. Treats go far with puppies. I agree with some of his stuff, and disagree with some. But it is just one more source to pick through and see if it works in your situation. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vizlil (Aug 17, 2016)

Our puppy is now 11 months old. He was very similar and we found having a schedule helped him regulate himself. He would wake up at 7, out for potty, off leash, and play, back home breakfast, potty break then in his kennel for 2-3 hours. Around 12 noon he would come out for a brisk walk and potty break, then free play until 1:30-2 and then kenneled for 2-3 hours. This was his schedule during the day, we did this day in day out to the point he would happily go to his kennel when it was time. 
What you say sounds very normal given his age and breed; things will get better as time goes by with patience and perseverance.
Enjoy your beautiful pup! We are falling in love with ours a little more every day!


----------

